# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Cần tìm nơi gia công khuôn nhựa tại HN

## hardfarmer

Tôi cần làm ngay một bộ khuôn nhựa, bác nào làm được thì alo cho tôi nhé.
DT: Không chín 1 5 năm bảy 0- 122.
Thanks!

----------


## thangnm

Làm ngay thì khó nhỉ,em đang nhiều hàng quá.

----------


## thuannguyen

> Tôi cần làm ngay một bộ khuôn nhựa, bác nào làm được thì alo cho tôi nhé.
> DT: Không chín 1 5 năm bảy 0- 122.
> Thanks!


Khuôn gì thế bác.

----------

